# Doctor Spring - Abandoned hospital with all the medical equipment left behind, Europe



## B W T (Apr 14, 2020)

*

Doctor Spring #01

If you hear about a deserted and remote hospital that is supposed to be haunted, would you dare to enter and find out the truth? This one-hundred-year-old medical center was abandoned a long time ago, together with all the furnishings and equipment inside. We have heard of ghost hunters coming before us, investigating this place's sad past. With the sudden end of this clinic, the whole staff but also the remaining patients of the facility were facing an uncertain future. How could this happen? And wasn't there a way to avoid it? This time, we will explore the remains of the old hospital and discover its history. The vast building complex is holding quite some surprises, like hundreds of patient files or post-apocalyptic sceneries.



Doctor Spring #20

Today’s spot is located somewhere in the Alps. It’s an abandoned hospital and an urbexer’s dream. But not many people tried to go there before of course, apparently, it is a scary and also very risky place. It is located on the edge of a small town. But if you think you are safe from prying eyes here, you are wrong. Neighbors are alert and police stop by from time to time to scare off intruders - ghost hunters, vandals or explorers like us.



Doctor Spring by Tobi_urbex #02

Some parts of this clinic are in a terrible condition. For years, moisture has been soaking in and accelerated the decay. No chance that we can learn something about the place from these rotten records. So, if we want to know the story of the hospital and why it is abandoned today, we had to search for the archive in the dark basement.



Doctor Spring #10

Not only the files but all the furniture and hospital equipment was left behind here. For many years, all of it is rotting away. From reading the documents, we have learned this place's story. And it is a sad one - again. Or as usual you could say, because there is barely a building that is abandoned voluntarily.



Doctor Spring by Tobi_urbex #01

One hundred years ago, the hospital was built. It was a family business and it was always passed along to the next generation. For most of the time the medical center used to be the biggest employer in town. Patients from far away came here to be treated in rural idyl surrounded by meadows and trees. During war times it was used as military hospital, later it was extended with several new buildings. But the clinic could not leap into the new age. During its last years of operation, the hospital was already falling apart. Mold was spreading extensively but there was simply no money for a renovation. 15 years ago, the administration declared bankruptcy.



Doctor Spring #08

Bankruptcy - that is also the reason why it looked like people just left from one day to the next. They had to leave everything behind. 


Doctor Spring #05

Before it went bankrupt, this was a specialty hospital focussing on internal medicine but also rehabilitation of patients. Equipped with 100 beds and trained personnel almost one thousand people could be treated here per year. But when money ran out, the hospital was shut down. Only one wing of it was still operating and did not close before 2012. So, for eight years now the whole building complex sits empty on its lonely hill.



Doctor Spring #06

For the 80 people working here, it was a disaster. Where to go now? And what should happen with the remaining patients? For many individuals the insolvency meant sealing their fates. And they were wondering if there had not been a way to avoid all of it. Modern equipment was expensive, and so was the maintenance of the building. Not every room could be used for treatment anymore. The staff had to lower the occupancy rate. But fewer patients meant less money. Money they would have needed to buy new equipment and renovate the hospital in order to treat more patients. You see? It is a vicious cycle they were not able to break. So, as it seems, the end of the hospital was inevitable.



Doctor Spring #09

Since the bankruptcy of the clinic, there has been a controversy about the ownership situation. Although there are many plans on dealing with the structures, they all had been deadlocked for several years. And every new year the situation is worsening. The 50.000 square meters big compound gets overgrown more and more in summer. And in winter times, roofs break under the weight of snow. The remediation of this hospital is no option anymore. After one hundred years, the family business had failed. Today, this place has no future anymore - except being a pilgrimage destination for Europe's ghostbusters. And by the way: Although this site is connected to many sad personal stories, we did not have any paranormal encounter here. But maybe just because we are lacking any ghost hunter's schooling.



Doctor Spring #03

See more of this place in our video on YouTube:*


----------



## Potter (May 3, 2020)

Incredible


----------

